# Tool and Boot Sale



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

I am posting this here because it is Union related and do not want it closed in the Tool area.
Does your local sponsor a tool and work boot sale? My local has done this for the last 5 or so years. They have Klien, Channelock, Ideal and Amprobe tools at 30% off. They have Redwing Boots at 30% off also. This year they are also having Carhart work clothes on sale. Cant beat the prices.

Charlie


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

No, but that is a very cool idea. We do a trade show, open to the public every year.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey, Chuck we do have a couple of stores in the area that gives 10% discounts to union members. All you have to do is show a paid up due's receipt. They sell red wings, carolinas, and the like. Their prices are already reasonable and the 10% off is nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I contacted the local regarding Carhart, they should not be invited, many equally fine American made manufactures out there.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

brian john said:


> I contacte the local regarding Carhart, they should not be invited, many equally fine American made manufactures out there.


You can include Klein in there as well.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a lot of "extra" tools that I would not mind getting rid of. It would be cool to have a local trade/sale, especially for apprentices/helpers that really could use them. That bag of tools I bought off that disabled electrician, I've been selling klein drivers for about 2 bucks a pop. Sold a pair of new klein pliers for 15. Probably won't break even (for the cost of the bag), but a tradesman is useless without tools.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I have a lot of "extra" tools that I would not mind getting rid of. It would be cool to have a local trade/sale, especially for apprentices/helpers that really could use them. That bag of tools I bought off that disabled electrician, I've been selling klein drivers for about 2 bucks a pop. Sold a pair of new klein pliers for 15. Probably won't break even (for the cost of the bag), but a tradesman is useless without tools.


A tool swap/meet.


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Brian, the boots have to be American made, the Carharts also.

Charlie


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I think redwing gives union discount dont they?


----------



## Wandering Idiot (Jul 20, 2010)

My local gets a 10-15% discount on Red Wings. Don't know about tools.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

As it is, they don't even have to supply their own power tools _and_ they get paid more, now they get discounts??

They better realize how coddled they are...


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> As it is, they don't even have to supply their own power tools _and_ they get paid more, now they get discounts??
> 
> They better realize how coddled they are...


 
United we bargain, divided you beg.

Charlie


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ive heard we get a discount on klein, but there whq is also in our local. 

My brothers union/employee gets a huge discount on mac tools. he is an aircraft mechanic


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Charlie K said:


> United we bargain, divided you beg.
> 
> Charlie


If it were so simple.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool idea on the sale. I'll mention it at our next mtg, never know and it might support more US made gear!


----------



## Rust (Mar 15, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> You can include Klein in there as well.


Whoa usually I am on top of this stuff, when did klein move to the dark side?


----------



## mightyjoe (Sep 20, 2010)

How can I see prices on Red Wing shoes or the rest of your items. Relatively new here.


----------

